
A clean useful web page looks like this (Google ChromeBook) - tomerbd
https://www.google.com/chromebook/dr/acer15/
======
brudgers
Google can afford to do that. Most people can't because they lack the money to
develop a process that allows it, the people to make that process work, the
variety of opportunities to apply it with varying degrees of success, and more
than two decades experience with a minimal aesthetic.

One designer in their bedroom with an average client, average brief, and
average budget can't nail that. Even at the normal scale of enterprise there's
going to be a decision maker who demands a picture of golden retrievers on the
beach at sunset and another who thinks it looks to much like Apple.

~~~
tomerbd
It's pretty amazing and mind boggling you need so many resources and talent to
create such clear minimality!

~~~
brudgers
It's the seam the artist Tom Sachs explores.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N65i64lCho4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N65i64lCho4)

